# Smart Car Uber???



## OCMike (Jan 24, 2017)

Ok. I know they're not supposed to be allowed on Uber, but I saw one in Santa Clarita, CA this weekend. The Uber decals were on the front and back. i didn't have time to snap a photo, sadly. Did Uber create and Uber XS category or something? Or is it possible they're only doing UberEats delivery?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

UberWeed


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

Probably eats. Can't do uber in a car with that few seats


----------



## OUBobcat2000 (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd rather walk than ride in a Smart car. Dreadful.


----------



## Titanium Uber (Mar 5, 2017)

MPG highway no better than my Focus. Crazy.


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Titanium Uber said:


> MPG highway no better than my Focus. Crazy.


They're awful cars I don't know why anyone would buy one . I've used them with a company called Car2Go , the transmission is absolutely dreadful . The only benefit is they're small but hey if I wanted small and economical I'd buy a 1991 CRX Si 40mpg , 109hp go cart and almost just as small plus $800-$3000


----------



## OCMike (Jan 24, 2017)

OUBobcat2000 said:


> I'd rather walk than ride in a Smart car. Dreadful.


I owned one. Totaled it on the freeway when I slammed in the back of a van. I was doing about 40+ when I hit. Still drove it a half mile to the next exit. Those cars are little tanks. No broken bones. I could have had it repaired, but the insurance company totaled it out. So I say. AWESOME little cars.



Jimmy Bernat said:


> They're awful cars I don't know why anyone would buy one . I've used them with a company called Car2Go , the transmission is absolutely dreadful . The only benefit is they're small but hey if I wanted small and economical I'd buy a 1991 CRX Si 40mpg , 109hp go cart and almost just as small plus $800-$3000


In automatic mode they were awful. But they drove much better when you manually shifted them. I also modified it so it shifted quicker though.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Uber should have a category for just one pax for people with small cars or two seaters or 2 door cars.


----------

